# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  ai có driver dell n4010 win xp ko

## ykhoapasteur

ai có driver win xp của dell n4010 ko send cho em với

----------


## quocbaonh08

bạn thử vào trang chủ của dell down về xem sao.
mình cũng đang xài dell, trước có cài xp và phải tìm driver nên cũng hay vào thẳng trang chủ down về dùng. click vô đây

----------


## nxtk2401

> ai có driver win xp của dell n4010 ko send cho em với


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
hiện tại thì hãng chỉ hỗ trợ driver cho dòng máy này khi cài hệ điều hành win 7 64bit và vista 64bit. nếu bạn cài driver cho win xp thì có thể dùng một số driver của các dòng máy gấn nó. nhưng như thế nhiều khi không đảm bảo tính tương thích của phần cứng. bạn nên cài hệ diều hành theo hãng đã khuyến cáo đểm đảm bảo tính tương thích cho phần cứng của máy mình hơn.
driver cho máy dell n4010 windows 7 64bit và vista 64bit
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## hocon84

máy em sài win7 thì máy hoạt động yếu quá.cài win7 vào chơi game giật điên người luôn.còn cài win xp vào thì chơi game ngon lành lắm không biết tại sao nên em mới cài win xp đó chứ

----------

